# MutantHigh: A Hero Campaign (Updated 4-16)



## Zen_Pollo (Apr 8, 2003)

*First Day*

“Day, after day, I get angry”
-Violent Femmes, _Add It Up_

Prologue: (Not so Fresh) Off the Plane

Sweat…

Perspiration rolled down the boy’s forehead.  When he stepped past the sliding glass door of the airport terminal, it seemed to Alex Goldberg that a warm wet glove had enveloped his body and had begun to wring the sweat from him like a damp dishrag.  It was good, though, because the heat distracted him from other things.

********** * Character Portfolio – Alex Goldberg *
Exhibit 1: A picture of a prepubescent boy mooning a Boston, MA City Limit sign.

Exhibit 2:  Film footage of Sister Angela smacking the young boy’s knuckles with a ruler at an orphanage.

Exhibit 3:  A newspaper article from Boston Globe (October 13th, 2008) BOY HACKS RMV! GIVES EVERYONE A TICKET!

Exhibit 4:  Film footage of Sister Angela throwing Alex into a closet and then locking it behind him.

Exhibit 5:  Excerpt from a doctors report dated, April 14th, 2009: …Patient admitted following a severe allergic reaction to a common bee sting.  Antihistamines ineffective.  Attempted to administer Atropine via pneumatic syringe.  Patient used strange (WTF) power??? to subdue orderly and inserted the syringe into the nurse’s rect…
**********

_ Dang, it’s hot out here!_, thought Alex _ I wonder if Texas is like this year ‘round._  He wiped his face and dug in his travel bag for the sun tan lotion Sister Angela had packed.  Applying the lotion to his face and neck the boy thought, _ Good thing she gave this to me, skin cancer’s a bad mother…_

“Shut your mouth, Vato!” laughed an olive skinned young man behind Alex.

“But I didn’t say anything,” muttered a perplexed Alex.

“I know, you didn’t have too,” replied Justin Alambra.  He pointed to Alex’s temple with two fingers and a cocked thumb.

“Boom,” whispered the Latino.

*********** Character Portfolio – Justin Alambra *
A .JPEG of a junior Mafioso wearing a red dew rag and making a gang sign – EASTSIDE!

A Segment from COPS:2013
A young shirt-less Latino sits in the back of a squad car with his hand cuffed behind him and his face blurred.
Police Officer McGinty: “Son, if you take the rough road, sooner or later, you’re gonna hit the bad brakes”
Later in the segment, Officer McGinty waxes philosophical: “This mutant violence problem crops up from time to time, you just gotta roll with it you know…it’s part of the job”

Film Footage from a prison yard shows a young boy getting “Cut” for the first time.  An older inmate leans over behind the boy creating the tattoo with black ink from a pen and a sewing needle.  Slowly, the word “Alambra” takes form on the boy’s back.

A grainy pinhole night vision security camera shows the following scene unfold in a cell:
Justin rubs his backside while pulled up his pants.  He then kicks the already recumbent form lying on the cell floor.  Spitting on his assailant, he yells, “Who’s the B****, now?”
Alambra stares intently at the nearly unconscious inmate.  Suddenly, the would-be rapist thrashes on the floor and his mouth tries to form a scream, but no sound emerges.

Another film taken from the prison yard shows a slightly older young man getting a tattoo on his left shoulder.  He smiles sublimely at the form of the Crucifix as it takes shape against his brown skin.
**********

Alex shivered.  He looked around and shivered again.

“Get on the stupid bus, Esse,” grinned Alambra, trying not to look at the crowd being held back by the police.

“Yeah, RRRRrrrriiiiighhht, Is it always this hot in San Antonio?” temporized a perspiring Goldberg.

“Boy, get you up on that bus,” said a dapper young man dress in a suit.  “And to answer your question,” grinned Kayden Devereux, “Yes, it is always this hot in San Antonio, trust me.” 

*********** Character Portfolio – Kayden Devereux *
PAPE LEJUNE: “Damn you Devereux, you go to H***!”* _ BAMM! _  The shotgun’s thunderous cacophony rattles the door of the laundry chute where 6-year-old Kayden hides.  He hears the sound of boot steps stomp away and a door slam close.  Still, the boy waits, trembling.  As a tear rolls down the corner of his key, he waits, and says nothing.

2012 Junior National Gymnastic Finals:
“Well, Bill, that was a fine performance by Kayden Devereux.  Barring injury, he should be a potent force during the 2016 Olympics”
“Of course, Pat, but the fate of mutant athletes such as young Kayden is currently being considered by the IOC…”

“Don’t you worry Tommy-boy, I’ll fix this right up,” says Kayden as he rubs his hands together and applies his palms to Tommy’s ankle.  Slowly, under Kayden’s ministrations, the red swelling begins to abate.  “You shouldn’t ’ve tried that dismount.  Just cuz I can do it doesn’t mean you can.  This isn’t monkey see, monkey do, understand?” lectures Kayden.  Tommy grimaces and looks away.
**********

“Bah, I should’ve hired a limo, like my Aunt told me,” grunted an exasperated Devereux as he tried to maneuver his designer luggage into the overhead storage bin on the tour bus.

“Dude, you have a limo?  Bad-A$$’” guffawed a boy so large he took up two seats on the bus by himself.

“Yeah, I’ve got a limo.  It even has enough room in the back for you, double-wide,” smirked Kayden.

“Hey, I’m just big-boned!” complained a disgruntled Daniel Espinoza as he munched on a candy bar.

Scratching his head, Goldberg says, ”Say aren’t you that kid who beat up that boy and sent him into a coma?”

Daniel’s face falls and he turns to look out the window at a protester screaming obscenity at him.

*********** Character Portfolio – Daniel Espinoza *
A .BMP of a fat kid giving the finger to a sign reading Boston, MA City Limits graces the desktop of Daniel’s home computer.

Another .BMP shows the backside of a fat kid urinating into the Big Dig…(Yes, folks it still isn’t finished!)

A video of a fat kid wrestling with a boy much older than him ends with the boy getting pinned.

A surveillance video taken by an undercover policeman shows a felon applying a pneumatic syringe to the shoulder of a fast kid.  As the boy looks away, the Trainer says, “Good, with this, no one will get in your way now”

A Greater Boston Area Wrestling Championship medal hangs on Daniel’s bedroom wall.

“Hey! Mutey,” yells the Freckled kid whom is encouraged by his friends.  Daniel tries to ignore him, but he can feel the rage build inside.  Freckles snickers,  “Don’t you know, Fat-A$$, there are starving kids in Africa?”  Daniel flushes in shame and glances at his laden lunch tray as the rest of the kids in the cafeteria begin to laugh nervously.  “What’s a matter, cat got your tongue?  Or is that Lingua?”  Gasps of disbelief echo the boy’s statement, but Daniel cannot hear them.  He slowly stands up and faces his tormentor.  A strange sound echoes through the cafeteria – the sound of ceramic tile cracking under pressure.  Freckles takes a step back, but he doesn’t realize you shouldn’t run from a predator.  Daniel takes a step after him and another tile cracks under his weight.  Freckles turns to run, but Daniel only smiles malevolently…And Leaps.
**********

The rest of the aspiring students took their seats until the bus was full.  Each one looked frightened.  Each young man and woman had seen the signs in front of the airport terminal.

“Listen up, Maggots,” yelled the bus driver, “sit down and fasten your seat-belts!”

The door to the bus swung closed and the bus took off through the arid August heat toward their new home for the next nine months.

“The last time I was on a bus like this, they took me from juvee,” mused Alambra, “But why does it feel like I’m going to jail?”

He looked out his window at the crowd thronged at the airport terminal.  He could just barely read the placards held aloft by the protesters, *Mutant = MUD!*.


----------



## Zen_Pollo (Apr 8, 2003)

*First Day, A Hero Campaign*

This thread marks two firsts for me:

1)  This is my first time running a Hero Campaign

and

2)  This is my first posting of a campaign to a story hour

I greatly would appreciate any comments or suggestions on either endeavor.

My theme for the campaign is going to be a mix between Buffy, the first season, and Days of Future Past.  Hopefully, I can mix in a little bit of A Seperate Peace, but I may be overambitious.

Anyhow,
I hope you enjoy it!


----------



## Broccli_Head (Apr 8, 2003)

Yahooo!

I am finally _playing_ in a campaign and it happens to be Zen_Pollo's. I am playing Justin Alambra...mentalist, ex-convict, really trying to reform but very cynical...but, there is always hope....thanks for the tatoos!

ZP, you shoulda taken up writing earlier. This first post if very good! 

The First Day was a doozie! Can't wait until the next scene!

Hey, maybe you should put _Issue #?_ in the titles to give that comic book or actually...trade paperback sorta feel!

We gotta get JY to do some art for us! I can see the frames rolling by now....

Thanks Zen_Pollo.


----------



## Malachai_rose (Apr 9, 2003)

lol, very cool first post  I like the way you tryes to capture each players take on their character. And hey, Daniel anit fat  he's just big boneded like his momma said. Heheh, gotta love the density power... only 14 yet able to throw full size trucks at the people he loves  

God I love Hero  great freakin system, little hard to make a character though, heheh (the core book which is all character generation no filler must be like 300 pages long, it looks like a college textbook, literally... it's got algebriac formulas, unreadable geek speek, and enough ambiguity to tide a power gamer over till George Lucas finally apologizes for the whole prequel fiasco ). 

Well I'm looking forward to your next post !


----------



## Zen_Pollo (Apr 9, 2003)

*Issue #1, 1st Installment*

* First Day – A Hero Campaign *

Issue# 1: _ First day at school _ -- First Installment

Scene:  Not a single cloud softens the glare of the early morning Texas sun as it radiates upon the brown, crisp grass of the school formerly known as TMI.  Despite the care of its gardeners, little grass grows here during the summer and stretches of dirt mark areas where people cut across the lawn on their way to class.  A crowd fills the parking lot of the school.  Throngs of children, piles of luggage, and sobbing parents form a contrast to the stiff presence of uniformed guards and military-fatigued instructors.  The instructors stand out as much for their brown wide-brimmed hats as for the crisp and authoritative manner in which they direct the aspiring young students towards the dormitories.  However, one group stands out even more – a television crew…

“This is Patricia Palencia reporting live for Fox News 9,” says a Hispanic woman wearing a yellow skirt suit.  “Here, at what was once known as the Texas Military Institute, we are recording a moment of history.  The campus where General Douglas Macarthur once roamed is now known as the Institute for Paranormal Youth.  For a look at how this transformation occurred, let us review event of the last fourteen years…”

“Beginning in the year 2001, certain children being born began to exhibit strange, yet inexplicable, powers.  For years, their mysterious gifts defied explanation.  Some people called their abilities miracles while others called them supernatural.  Yet, once man, Dr. Melvin Friendsly, discovered the truth behind phenomena.  In fact, we have Dr. Friendsly here with us today.  Doctor, how would you characterize your discovery?

“Well, Patricia,” says a speckled man with mousy brown hair and a large nose, “I first studied Paul Phenomenoplis, the first confirmed mutant, in 2007 when his parents brought him to me after objects in his room began flying about inexplicably.  By this time, many other scientists and doctors had attempted to explain the phenomena by looking for some sort of unique expression within the mutant’s genetic code which was different than in the rest of us.”

“Kind of like the genetic differences between having black hair and brown hair,” pipes in Palencia.

“Exactly, Patricia,” continues the Doctor, “However, their flaw was not in the methods they used, but in their paradigm of thought.  What they needed was not to find some elusive chromosome but rather, to understand why mutants can do these amazing things in the first place.”

Palencia furrows her brow.	

“Okay, let’s give an example,” says Friendsly as he gestures to a short kid standing nearby.

“This is young Max Delwind,” introduces Friendsly.  “He is a true multipath, though he has some strange mental block I haven’t yet deciphered,” mutters Dr. F.

“Anyways, Max, I want you to lift that trash can over there,” says the Doctor pointing to a dumpster nearby.  

*********** Character Portfolio – Max Delwind *
A .JPEG of Max playing his PS2 when he was a youngster still serves as his mother’s wallpaper on her computer at work.

A set of divorce papers is on file at the Bexar County Courthouse between Martha Delwind and Donald Delwind citing irreconcilable differences.  Martha gains custody of 6-year-old Max.  Donald moves out of state.

A video of Max at his ten-year birthday party shows him blowing out the candles of his chocolate cake.  His mother gifts him a t-shirt with the words “Momma’s Little Angel” printed on the front.

The t-shirt is torn and discarded after the tenth time Max gets beat up at school for wearing it.

After the shirt is thrown away, Martha dresses Max in a nice pair of slacks, a sweater, and some penny loafers, thus ensuring no girl will ever speak to Max again.

Max rolls a d20, and it comes up a “1”.  Frowning, he stares intently at the die until it rolls over and lands on “20”.    Max gloats, “Threatened! Ahh yeah, who’s the b**** now!”  “Dammit, Max, quit cheating!” cries his buddy.
**********

Max steps aside and begins to matter a strange incantation and make twiddling motions with his fingers.  After a moment of concentration, a bead of sweat begins to trickle down his face.  Slowly, the dumpster lifts off the ground until it reaches shoulder height.

“Very good, Max,” says the Doctor, “You may set it down, now.”  With a grunt of effort, Max slowly lowers the dumpster.  “Man, I’ve never been able to do that before, I’ll have to write that one in my spellbook,” grins Max.

“That’s amazing,” gasps Palencia, “How can he do that?”

“Contrary to what my young friend believes,” sighs Dr. F as he rolls his eyes, “it is not magic; It’s Physics!”

“You see, Patricia, one must ask how our young companion can lift such a heavy weight.  According to the Law of Conservation of Matter and Energy, Matter and Energy can neither be created nor destroyed.  In order for such an event to transpire, Energy must have come from somewhere.”

“And that’s the Dark Energy you discovered?” queries Palencia.

“Indeed!” exclaims the Doctor.  “During the latter part of the Twentieth Century, Physicists around the globe discovered that all the Matter in the known Universe accounted for only 5% of the total force of gravity in the Universe.  Moreover, Astrophysicists discovered some mysterious force was pushing all the Galaxies in the Universe apart.  These twin phenomena were called Dark Matter and Dark Energy, respectively.”

“Huh?” 

Dr. F sighs, “Suffice it to say, that everything we can observe with our five senses accounts for only 5% of the total Universe.”

“Wow!”

“Wow, indeed, young Patricia,” continues the Dr., “And this is how mutants are able to do what they do – by subconsciously channeling Dark Energy”

“So, how come I can’t ‘Channel’ Dark Energy?” ponders Palencia.

“Ah, good question,” says the Doctor, “The other scientists studying the phenomena had one thing right, there is a difference in the genetic make up of mutants.  However, the difference is not in that portion of their chemical DNA that is apprehensible to our five senses.  The difference lies in that portion of matter which is IMPERCEPTABLE to our five senses!”

“You mean that Mutants have Dark Matter in their DNA?” asks Palencia.

“Not exactly, what I mean is that all Matter in the Universe has qualities, besides sheer mass, which are imperceptible to our five senses, yet are noticeable via their phenomenological effects on gravity—In other words, ALL MATTER IS DARK MATTER!  This includes the Matter that comprises our genetic code.”

“Okay…” mutters a confused-looking reporter.

“What the Good Doctor is trying to say, Mrs. Palencia,” interjects a handsome middle-aged man wearing a well-tailored suit, “Is that in a mutant’s DNA, there are portions of their genetic code which use the ‘Dark’ qualities of Matter to control the flow of Dark Energy in the world around us.”

“Of course!  And you must be Evers Carlton, the newly appointed Dean of this Institution,” says a relieved Palencia.

“Eureka,” grumbles the Doctor dejectedly.

“Yes, it’s a pleasure to meet you and to be a part of this great school,” smiles Evers.

“Tell me, Mr. Carlton,” Patricia says, back in her depth, “How is it that the former institution known as TMI, came to be the new Institute for Paranormal Youth?”

“Certainly, Mrs. Palencia,” says Evers smoothly, “As you may know many churches were swept up in the scandal surrounding the Catholic Church near the turn of the millennium – the Episcopal Church was no exception.  After settling several lawsuits regarding allegations of child abuse, the Episcopal Church had to reorganize under Chapter 11 bankruptcy rules.  Coupled with the recession in the United States economy and declining enrollment at the school, the Church elders decided to put the school up for auction.”

“And that’s where Uncle Sam came in?” asks the reporter.

“Yes, the Federal government had already enacted legislation in 2013 authorizing President Wolfowitz to start a national center for the training and study of the mutant phenomena.  With this school up for sale near the beginning of the 2014 fiscal year, it just made more sense to renovate this campus, than to build a new one!”

“And what a renovation it was, Carlton,” grins Palencia, “What changes have been made over the past year to the campus?”

“Well, Patricia,” pontificates Carlton, “We’ve added 18 new dormitories and quadrupled the capacity of the other facilities.  That, coupled with a tenfold increase in staff size, has enabled the school to meet our students needs for the 2015 school year…”


**********

Carlton and the Patricia Palencia ramble on for some time as buses unload what appears to be an unending stream of students and luggage.  Our heroes’ journey is about to begin.  And sooner than they think!

Next installment:  After School Challenge!


----------



## Broccli_Head (Apr 9, 2003)

Grr.... stoopid school. I mean who in their right mind would sign their kid over to the goverment so they could attend some special 'school' where all the teachers wear BDU's and drill instructor hats... School, right and I'm a jedi master  

Well I shouldnt say anything I mean apparently my characters parents were dumb enough to fall for it, lol 

edit: Uhh... When the heck did my name change from Malachai_Rose to Broccli_Head ...

Hmm, Ohh I know Broc forgot to sign off my computer before he left, lol, serves him right. Maybe I should go around posting really dumb stuff pretending to be Broc  that oughta teach him, heheh.

* BH here*: Grr...you'd better not. I have one player clamouring for my head already...best not make it worse

However, I agree with MRose...what sort of incentive do the parents have for transporting their children to a Gulag!?


----------



## lobstermagnet (Apr 9, 2003)

*Wow, What a great Audience!*

Great detail ZEN. I wonder what's gonna happen next. I think Alex Goldberg is pretty cool. I mean that fight we had with those other kids was exciting. Thank god for 40 points of forcefield powers.


----------



## Broccli_Head (Apr 10, 2003)

For our readers,  Jusitn's more of PuertoRican descent, not Mexican-American....hailing from Miami. 

_¡Bouriqua!_


----------



## Broccli_Head (Apr 10, 2003)

Here's what I picture Justin lookin' like....

my quote:   _Open your mind...._


----------



## Malachai_rose (Apr 15, 2003)

Update !!! Update !!! Update !!!

lol, slacker  

(I can say this since I know Zen, he really is a slacker. just sits around all day never doin nothin, never mows his yard or anything  lol)

oh yeah and before I forget...

*BUMP *


----------



## Broccli_Head (Apr 15, 2003)

*Kayden Devereaux--the new Kid Creole!*

my conception of Kayden....  complete with his _Bio-manipulation_ flashes!


----------



## Malachai_rose (Apr 15, 2003)

*LOL LOL LOL !!!  * *LOL LOL LOL !!!  * LOL LOL LOL !!!


----------



## Zen_Pollo (Apr 17, 2003)

*Issue #1, Installment 3*

*Mutant High:First Day, A Hero Campaign*

Issue #1 – Installment 2

Prologue: _As we last left our heroes, they had boarded a bus bound for the Institute for Paranormal Youth, formerly known as TMI.  As we join them now, they have arrived at their new school.  In more ways than one, this day marks their FIRST DAY…._

Through the windows of the bus, Daniel Espinoza watched the wide-brimmed hats worn by the Drill Instructors and a sickening feeling begun to slide down in his stomach.

“Guys, why are there Drill Instructors here?” whimpered Espinoza.

Before anyone could answer, the bus driver picked up the bus’s P.A. and shouted, “Ok maggots, listen up, get your sh*t and get off my bus, I’ve got 40 more scum to pick up from the airport and you turds are wasting my time…Move It, Move It!!”

“Ah man, I thought I just left prison,” muttered a subdued Justin Alambra.

“Dude, just get your stuff and let’s go,” quipped Kayden Devereux.

As the Quad-rificent Four gathered their luggage from the overhead bins and descended from the bus, Alex Goldberg thought to himself, _“Yep, this sure is Texas weather.  It’s never this hot back home.  Good thing I wore my sun-block.”_

It isn’t until the young men began to unload their bags from the compartments under the bus that they noticed the organized mayhem that was the First Day of School.

“What the F*ck,” cried Daniel, “Where did all these people come from?”

Watching a young woman with black bat-like wings launch from the ground carrying a stream-trunk under one arm, Alambra said with wide-eyes, “All over, esse, all over, man”

“Dude, check out that limo!” exclaimed Goldberg, as he pointed at a black limousine pulling up to the curb in front of their bus.

As the Quad-rificent Quartet observed, the driver came around to open the door for his passenger.  When the door swung open, a pair of tanned legs stepped out to the pavement.

“Whoa,” drooled Kayden.

Following the legs from the limousine stood a tall red-haired goddess with blue eyes.  Dressed in a pleated knee length skirt and a blue blazer emblazoned with the school’s crest, the svelte nymphet stretched her arms over her head forcing her perky, yet ample, bosom to strain the fabric of her blouse.  Suddenly, her tiptoes lifted off the ground and she soared 20 twenty into the air!  In the midst of a slow vertical roll with her arms outstretched to either side, she stopped her rotation mid-air to speak to her chauffeur, “Thomas, why don’t you upload my bags and cart them to the room? I need a stretch.”

“Very good, young madam,” Thomas replied curtly.

As her slow rotation carried the speechless 4-Pack o’ Fun into view, she winked at them and waved good-bye – jetting off into the cloudless sky.

Daniel shuddered and turned his head as his face bloomed red.

“Eh, Vatos, maybe this place ain’t so bad,” opined a meditative Justin, “This sure beats juvee.” 

“What?” said an inquisitive Devereux.

“Nevermind,” muttered Alambra as he bent to gather his luggage.

“Dude, I totally saw her panties when she flew overhead!” exclaimed Goldberg.

“Bull,” remarked Daniel Espinoza.

“No, really, they had flowers!” continued Alex.

“He’s right, get your bags and let’s go,” stated Kayden D., but he thought to himself as he watched the rapidly diminishing young woman, _”She’ll Do, She’ll Do Just Fine…”_

Shaking off his meditation, Kayden walked up to one the DIs and asked, “Excuse me, Sir, where do we go?”

“What’s your name recruit?” demanded the DI while thrusting a PDA with a built-in microphone attachment into Devereux’s face.

“Kayden Devereux,” enunciated the unflappable KD.

Looking at the read out from his PDA, the DI yelled, “Dorm F, Room 5, Move it Boot!”

One by one, the sweat-drenched Quartet stepped up to the DI and asked the same question, to which, the DI invariably responded, “Dorm F, Room 5!”

“Cool, it looks like we’re roomies,” comments Alex G as he schlepped his gear to Dorm F.

“Great,” mutters a dour Daniel.

But Justin Alambra wasn’t listening to the others banter.  Once he saw other kids using their powers, he thought to himself, _“I wonder if anyone is using mental powers?”_   Slowly, he extended his mental perceptions as far as he could to search for people using mental powers.  However, only one signal stood out to him.  It came from the other side of the building in front of him.  As he focused on his mental target, a sense of foreboding flooded him, causing a fresh coat of sweat to burst from his pores.

“Hey, Vatos, there’s trouble up ahead,” sighed Justin, wiping perspiration from his forehead, _“Maybe this *IS* just like prison.”_

“Let’s go,” said KD calmly and then set off around the building.  All the others followed him, save one.

Daniel was more impetuous and activated his density increasing powers.  As the others ran towards the building, Daniel’s weight soared until he tipped the scales at over 6,400 pounds.  As his weight soared, a glowing nimbus of light surrounded him and a dark flame highlighted his eyes.

When the others piled around the corner, they noticed a group of kids forming a half circle about a dumpster behind Dorm P.  Flapping overhead was the girl with the black bat wings.

“What the F*ck, Loser,” threatened a strapping young man as he pushed around a twerp half his size. “Are you some kinda teacher’s pet?”

“What are you talking about man?” stepped up Max Delwind.

“The interview, numb-nuts, the interview with that reporter?” continued the Jock.

“Yeah, so what?” said Delwind as he thrust his chest into the Jock’s waistband.

“So, wiggling your fingers like that, what are you? Some kinda fruit?” grunted the Jock.

“Why? Are you volunteering to be my B*tch?” came back Max as he ineffectually tried to shove the thug.

The Jock simply smiled as he rolled his fingers into a ball and rammed his fist home into Delwind’s gut, knocking him back to the dumpster.

“What’s going on here!” roared Espinoza as he leaped over the building and landed near the Jock.  The pavement cracked under his weight and momentum leaving a small pothole as he glared at the bully.

“Not so fast, Fat-Boy!” smirked the Dark Angel flying above the scene.  Suddenly, an impenetrable dark cloud enveloped Daniel and blocked his sight.

“Leave him alone,” stated Devereux, “Both of you.”

The Jock turned to KD, “What are you going to do about it?”

“I’m…I’m…gonna kick yyyooouuurr A$$,” wheezed Max from the ground as he struggled to regain his wind.

“Shut up, Daisy Duke, before you’re liked to get dealt with,” said a black kid with long arms standing behind the Jock.

However, Justin was watching a small girl with very dark long hair that completely obscured her face as she shuffled towards the Querulous Quattro.  _ “She’s the most dangerous one,”_ thought Alambra, but he couldn’t say why he thought that.

Goldberg felt her menace as well.  He stepped back involuntarily.

A small young man whizzed up to the dark cloud that was Espinoza almost faster than the eye could follow and boasted, “You want some of this, punk?”

However, Devereux merely watched the Jock quietly and thought, _“Five against Four, we can take them.”_

Just then, a fat white-boy walked up behind the Jock and crossed his arms.

“What, you want some too, Round Rock?” said Max Delwind as he tried to stand up.

_“Okay, Six against Five, we can still take’em,”_ mused Devereux.

“What’s going on here?” thundered an adult voice as a DI with a silver leaf on his hat and the name Payne on his nametag strode into the middle of the fray.  “The authorized use of power is prohibited here, drop it.  NOW!” shouted Major Payne.  Cowed, the students complied warily.

“What’re your names?” asked the Major.

As the Rebuffed Pentad stammered their responses, the Jock said confidently, “My Name is Rick Derris.”

“Well, Derris, why don’t you tell me what is going on here?” Payne replied.

“Well, Sir, I was just telling these kids about Football practice,” smirked Derris.

“Football Practice?” doubted the Major.

“Yeah, after school, at the Football field,” said Derris turning to stare directly at Espinoza.

“Right, I’ll be there,” sneered Espinoza.

“Good, bring your friends, the tryout can be brutal and we need all the fodder we can get for the team,” smiled Rick Derris ominously.  With that, Derris turned and walked away, his toadies in tow—except one.  

“What’s your name,” asked KD to the strangely cute, yet bat-winged, nymphet hovering above the fray.

“Darla, Darla Demensky,” she replied.  She pursued her lips and blew Daniel a kiss, “See you later, Big-Boy.”  Then, she smiled as flew off after her comrades-in-arms.

“Alright, get along to your dorms, and you better watch yourself, Alambra, if you screw up it’s back to juvee for you,” Payne said pointedly.

“Yeah, Boss,” Alambra replied.

While Major Payne stalked off, Goldberg said, “Dang, did you see that freaky chick with the hair?”

“Yeah, man, I think she’s got cabaza fuerte,” said Justin, tapping his head.

“She gives me the creeps man, I wonder what she looks like naked?” pondered Alex, cringing.

“Ah, man, that’s just what I needed to think about, now I’ll never get to sleep,” muttered Max D. while he dusted himself off.

“What’s your name, Kid?” asked Kayden, extending his hand to Derris’ victim.

“Max Delwind, Dorm F”

“Room 5?” chimed in the other four.

“Yeah, How’d you guess?”

**********

_Tune-in for the next installment of Mutant High: First Day to find out more about Pent-rific Five and their exploits that day…What happens at Orientation?  A Talk with the Red-Haired Girl!…and finally…Let’s Play BALL!!!!!_


----------



## Broccli_Head (Apr 17, 2003)

Hooray! A new Post!

Three Cheers for Dorm F!...._Hip, Hip Hooray!; Hip, Hip--_

OK, alright, I see that no one else is joining in...

The first day gets better, true believers...  

I'm taking bets on how long you think it takes Justin to bolt.

1 day, 2?

also...._¡Mira, patrones, soy Bouriqua! ¡No soy Chicano!_

despite appearences to the contrary, but Justin is a survivor, so when in Rome, or San Antonio (which has a 53% Hispanic population, predominantly of Mexican descent) do as they do....


----------



## Malachai_rose (Apr 17, 2003)

Heheh, I hate that guy Rick Derris, hes nothin but a bully  which is whats gonna make the next post even better.

First Day mutie high smack down baby !!!

lol  Well seeing as how were almost 2 sessions behind and brevity isn't zens strong suit  I would sugggest some sort of 80's montage set to GnR's Welcome to the Jungle to speed up the timeline


----------



## lobstermagnet (Apr 22, 2003)

Ahhhh yes. 2 Sessions behind. Playing this game reminds me of the good ol high school days. I am pretty much playing me when I was 14. My hormones were raging and I was checking out every hot girl in school  Wait till everyone sees how some of US messed up and got our rear ends in big big trouble. Zen needs to keep up with the times and post the rest. See ya ll this week.


----------

